# pancreatitis in dogs



## chrissieg (Nov 9, 2008)

hi 

im new to the forum and i am desperate for some advice.
my cocker spaniel has had two bad attacks of pancreatitis over the past few months. she is now on cannin low digestive food however as is typical with this disease she is hungry all the time.

i give her carrotts apples etc but need to know what i can feed her to fill her up especially to get her through the night - its just like having a baby again waking everyone up in the night.

i sometimes use a bit of rice to bulk up her meals are cooked potatoes ok?
hope someone can help out there .

thanks
chrissieg


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Chrissieg

Hope your fur baby is better now. I'm also desperately trying to find out helpful info on this disease.

My vet did tell me that potatoes are harmful (so are tomatoes) rice is absolutely fine - brown is the best and they seem to like it!

I hadn't heard that one of the symptoms is hunger... that would explain why my Cavalier started just about trying to eat out of my mouth! She too is on the Royal Cannine Low Fat - but is not really doing that well - her last blood/enzyme test showed normal - but she's not good (but much much better than during the last attack)

Have you found anymore info? I'm going to start cooking for her and making 'stews' with meat, veg and rice - I'm scouring t'internet for doggy recipes :crazy:

There is not alot of practical info out there though other than 'vet' type stuff - If I find a sensible one for us the carers I'll post it here.

Big hugs for your cocker xxx

sillymaja


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

If this is Exocrine Pancreatic Insuffiency (diagnosed bt a blood test or biopsy) then this may help Cheetah's Canine Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency EPI Home Page


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My cocker had a severe belt of pancretitus back in june last year and ended up in the vets for 3 days touch and go if he pulled through. Thankfully hes still with us and no more belts so far {fingers crossed} . Mine has a little scrambled egg some times or a little brown rice or cooked white fish. Its not nice for the dogs bless them. I have hears that schnazers are very prone to pancretitus.


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

My vet says she has no EPI - her last tests were normal.

She seems much happier than before and is enjoying her walks again, but some of the symptoms are still around and her tummy is still sore.

She had raise folates which could mean a gut infection, so I'm doing the lovely 3 day of poos collection 

I really worry so much for her future.. she's not even 3 years old yet!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Spoke to soon my dog has a belt of pancrititus today we have been down to the vets hes had 2 injections so far and has not been sick since 1.30 we are hoping he wont need to be admitted again like last time as he ended up on a drip and nearly died. We have to see how he goes tonight if at all worried rush him straight to the vets if needed. Fingers crossed ive caught it early spotted the sighs this time. Mine is 8 now and his last attack was in june.


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Sullivan

How's your dog??? Hope all's ok


----------



## suesyorkies (May 24, 2009)

How is your dog, I also have a dog, Stink is my yorkie, I have found some advice on special diets for his condition, here are some of the foods to cook for him and some recipes, I hope this will help other people that want to cook some foods for you dog, this is just what I found on sites just for dogs with Pancreatitis.
This is what I found 
:
50% of the diet should include low fat animal proteins such as:.
white meat chicken, 
lean and low-fat ground beef, 
beef heart, 
beef kidney,
beef liver, 
egg whites,
non-fat plain yogurt 
cottage cheese. 
25% of the diet should be low glycemic vegetables, such as:
Cooked vegetables are also appropriate for dogs with pancreatitis because they are low in phosphorus and in fat. 
broccoli, 
cauliflower, 
dark leafy greens (collards and spinach, romain lettuce, mustard greens,)
winter squash, 
summer squash, such as yellow crookneck or zucchini
sweet potatoes 
cabbage
green beans
carrots
parsley
chopped garlic or powdered garlic 

good grains to work into recipes as well.
Oatmeal, 
rice 
barley 
soybeans

As your dog improves, you may add vitamin E, vitamin C, a B complex and EPA fish oil. This may take from a few days to a couple of weeks, depending on the severity of the condition. Add EPA fish oil at 1,000 mg per 20 lbs of body weight daily, plus vitamin C, vitamin E and a B complex. A fifty pound dog would get about 500 mg of vitamin C, 400 IU of vitamin E and a B-50 complex. If these recipes are to be fed longer than 2 weeks, then add 800-1000 mg of calcium per pound of food served (2 cups is approximately one pound). You can use ground eggshell at the rate of 1/2 teaspoon per pound of food, or plain Tums, both of which are calcium carbonate. You should also include liver as part of a long term diet. Give about 1 ounce a day or 2 ounces every other day to a 50 lb dog. Supplements that B-Naturals carry that are recommended for dogs with pancreatitis include Bertes Digestion Blend, EPA Fish Oil and Bertes Daily Blend.
Things You'll Need:
	Materials: Large mixing bowl Cookie sheet Wooden spoon Cookie cutter Large pot for boiling ingredients 2 air-sealed storage containers Food: 2 ½ cup rice flour ½ t garlic powder 6 T low sodium, low fat chicken broth 1 cup cooked squash and sweet potato (ground up) 1 cup of boiled lean ground beef, fat drained 1/2 cup boiled beef kidney, fat trimmed 1/4 cup of cooked kale 1/2 cup of yellow crookneck squash 3/4 cup of oatmeal 
Try some chicken-flavored biscuits. This chicken recipe is low in fat, protein and phosphorus:
2 ½ cup rice flour
½ t garlic powder
6 T low sodium, low fat chicken broth
1 cup cooked squash and sweet potato (ground up)
Combine all ingredients and add some cold water to make into dough-like substance. Roll out to about ½ inch thickness. Cut into desired shapes with cookie cutter. Bake at 350 for 25 minutes. Cool.

This beef recipe is sure to satisfy:
1 cup of boiled lean ground beef, fat drained
1/2 cup boiled beef kidney, fat trimmed
1/4 cup of cooked kale
1/2 cup of yellow crookneck squash
3/4 cup of oatmeal
Combine all ingredients, cool and serve.

After preparing the recipes, store the food. The biscuits should keep for up to 1 month and do not require refrigeration. The beef recipe will keep, refrigerated, for up to 1 week. Store each food product in an air-tight container with lid. Make sure to check with your vet on recommended daily food intake amounts. They will vary based on the breed and size of the dog. Typically, for dogs with pancreatitis, vets suggest more frequent, smaller meals throughout the course of the day to aid in the digestion process.


Recipe #1:
1-1/2 cups of cooked beef heart chunks, fat drained
1/4 cup steamed or cooked spinach
1/2 cup cooked broccoli
3/4 cup cooked sweet potato
1/2 teaspoon of Bertes Digestion Blend Recipe #2
1 cup of cooked chicken breast
1/2 cup of low or nonfat plain yogurt
1/4 cup cooked cabbage
1/2 cup cooked zucchini
3/4 cup white potato
1/2 teaspoon of Bertes Digestion Blend Recipe #3
1 cup of boiled lean hamburger, fat drained
1/2 cup cooked beef kidney, fat trimmed
1/4 cup of cooked kale
1/2 cup of yellow crookneck squash
3/4 cup of oatmeal
1/2 teaspoon of Bertes Digestion Blend Recipe #4
1 cup cooked stew meat or cut up lean roast, fat drained
1/2 cup low or nonfat cottage cheese
1/2 cup cooked Broccoli
1/4 cup cooked zucchini
3/4 cup cooked barley
1/2 teaspoon of Bertes Digestion Blend


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,
My little girl chloe (lost yesterday) suffered a few bouts of pancreatitis during her last couple of years. I isolated both bouts to metacam (even injection) as beng the cause on both occasions.
It is awful to see them in so much pain and constantly popping out to strain and strain often producing little more than a tspoon of slime.
The pancreas is primarily associated with producing fat absorbing enzymes and insulin so sticking to a very low fat diet can help when they are at the stage where they have a little appetite post bout of inflamation.
Just posting incase like chlo the cause could have been triggered by non steroidal anti inflammatories such as meloxicam (metacam) or caprogesic (rimadyl) type meds.


----------



## Allyson (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi there, I'm new to this site but I found your post very interesting given that my dog has been on metacalm and now previcox - another non steroidal anti inflammatory and, it has now been discovered in a blood test that he could have pancreatitus as his blood results were more than double what they should be. I will be speaking to my vet about this! Allyson


----------



## wavertreeboy (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is some information on Pancreatitis in dogs. It seems like some medications or even fatty food can cause Pancreatitis.

Good luck!


----------



## Allyson (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you very much for this info. My dog has now been confirmed as not having pancreatitis - the blood results were wrong, he has re tested ok!


----------



## Tilly O (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi,

I'm so pleased to have found this forum, which was 10 minutes ago while I was searching for info on pancreatitis. I have an old English sheepdog (13.5) who is slowly recovering from her fourth bout. It's upsetting to witness an animal's pain and feel helpless to do anything. 

I thought Floss had looked a bit depressed and she came into the bedroom during the night, puffling and blowing. This was followed by her groaning in pain. I phoned the vet (3 am) but he couldn't meet us until 5 am. He gave her vetagesic & antibiotic injections, and that settled her until about 11 am. After a second trip to the vets for some more pain relief and antibiotics we were given a supply of tramadol (pain relief) and antibiotics. If there's one thing Floss can't stand that's tramadol capsules They must have a very bitter taste as she shakes her head and I have found the odd one attached to a piece of furniture. What is really upsetting and problematic is the way that Floss has difficulty getting up. Once she's standing she's ok, but trying to lift her up is a big problem. This only seems to happen during a bout of pancreatitis. I wondered if anyone else experiences this problem.

I was interested to read about the impacts of metacam & previcox. One of my other OES was on metacam and developed inflamatory bowel disease. Floss has been on previcox for a while, although she now has half a tablet every day to help her keep mobile.

Best wishes

Tilly


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Tilly O said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm so pleased to have found this forum, which was 10 minutes ago while I was searching for info on pancreatitis. I have an old English sheepdog (13.5) who is slowly recovering from her fourth bout. It's upsetting to witness an animal's pain and feel helpless to do anything.
> 
> ...


four Bouts the poor girl...there does not seem to be much info on the net about pancreatits ..Mavis has had two attacks.. i have not experienced her having trouble getting up, perhaps it is hurting her tummy when she try's..

juliex


----------



## sjameson (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi there,

I've just joined up as I came across this forum while searching for pancreatitis in dogs. I have a 3 year old Cavalier KC Spaniel called Charlie and in the last 9-10 months he has had 3 bouts of illness. The first 2 times it was diagnosed as haemorrhagic gastroenteritis and was last seen in November 2011. Unfortunately, it happened a third time at the weekend and the vet wasn't happy that it was re-occurring so did a full blood profile and samples were sent off to the lab. He went downhill so quickly. On friday night he was jumping about being his usual self then Saturday morning he lay curled up on my lap and didn't seem to want to eat. Suddenly, while I left the room, he passed a lot of blood and hence got rushed to vets. They admitted him straight away as he was in a bad condition. The blood test they did showed that he has pancreatitis so the vet has sent off samples to get tested at the labs to see how bad his condition is. We get to find out tonight hopefully. Despite being in a lot of pain, our little boy still managed to wag his tail when he got admitted and is now home recovering after an overnight stay on agressive pancreatitis treatment. He's still in pain but is enjoying his bland diet of rice, chicken or white fish and scrambled egg all mixed up. He's not enjoying taking the meds tho and the wee monkey tries to store them in his cheeks to spit out later.

Sorry for the long post. He's our wee baby and will get jealous I think once the real baby comes along. my Westie is also my boy and he missed Charlie while he was gone.

I like the recipes for low-fat food. Charlie has never been overweight or greedy and was feed on dry dog food with a bowl of water. He just eats what he needs and leaves the rest.

Thank you for posting up all the advice and tips - I'm sure I'll be needing them.


----------



## Devonlady (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a Pug who has had a couple of bouts of what I was told were Pancreatitis. On this last occasion she was admitted and was on a drip for four days. She is fine now and I am careful of what I feed her. I was surprised to read that I could feed her liver,heart etc. I was told not to give her any red meat. I have been feeding her cooked pasta mixed in with her meals to bulk them up as a change from rice. Is this not advisable then? She seems fine at the moment, although hungry all the time I am trying not to overfeed her. What I am more concerned about is her lack of drinking. She hardly drinks anything now compared with before her illness. Is it because she no longer has the mixer biscuit or is there something else I should worry about? I welcome your replies.
Thanks


----------

